# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Biografi te poeteve te famshem (ne anglisht)

## StormAngel

E.E Cummings
http://www.kyrene.k12.az.us/schools/...oets/12cum.gif

Edward Estlin Cummings is a well-known poet for how he wrote his poems. He wrote his poems in a very unusual way. He wrote poems with capital letters in the middle of words like the title of a poem called, "The little horse newlY". The "Y" is a capital letter. He also signed his poems with lower case letters in his name.
    Edward was born on October 14, 1894 in Cambridge, Massachusetts. Edward's father was also named Edward. Young Edward's mother was named Rebecca. She loved to spend time with her children. She also taught Edward Jr. how to write poems. Edward's sister was born in 1896 and her name was Elizabeth. Edward's father was the first professor of Sociology at Harvard University. He later became the minister of one of Boston's most respected Unitarian Churches. He was the one who taught his son to use his hands as well as his mind. The way Edward Jr. used his hands was by painting abstract art.

    E.E Cummings was a very smart boy who had many interests. Edward was 12 when he became a freshman in high school. Edward tried abstract art before he wrote poetry. He loved circuses, ballets, operas, ragtime piano bars, amusement parks and symphonies. He also loved the company of young women. Edward graduated from Harvard in 1916.

    E. E. Cummings was in World War 1. He enlisted so that he would not be drafted and have to fight. In the military, he was sent to France where he drove an ambulance. He and his friend from Harvard were arrested because people thought they were German spies. They were kept in one room where they slept, ate, talked and tried to deal with their fears and boredom. E. E. Cummings wrote his first book, published in 1922, called "The Enormous Room", based on his war time experiences.

   Edward Estlin Cummings was known for the way he wrote poems. He was a poet that made his own rules in poetry. He was a very famous poet.

A poem I liked was called, "i sing of Olaf glad and big". This poem shows personification. It gives an Olaf human qualities.

----------


## StormAngel

Emily Dickinson-
http://www.kyrene.k12.az.us/schools/...s/12dickin.GIF

This is probably one of Emily Dickinson's most famous poems. Knowing how tiny her life was you would think she wouldn't have any "famous poems." Emily's style was what made her famous. She was a good observer. She wrote about tiny things you wouldn't ordinarily notice. She had an interesting point of view. Her devices were similes and metaphors. She tended to favor them a little bit more. In this poem, she used similes. Like " How public like a frog." What I like about this poem is pretty much the idea. The idea of this poem sounds like a poem to cheer you up when you feel all alone so that you could know someone else is there in the same situation as you to defeat that loneliness. I observed she almost always in her poems uses "I." instead of "he,she, or it ." My opinion of Emily's poems is that they are very soothing. What we can all remember about her poetry is her "tiny" style. Here is her story . . . .



Emily's Story
   Emily Dickinson was born on December 10, 1830 in Amerst, Massachusetts. Emily was born into a lower middle class family with an older brother and sister. Everybody helped with the chores and jobs. Emily obeyed her father, but did what she thought was right for herself. If her parents told her not to go in the woods, or she might get flower poisoning or a snake bite. She responded by saying all she ever met where "angels." She said they where shyer than she, and went anyway. The little "angels" she spoke of were probably birds or animals. She always liked them.
    At age nine Emily started school at Amherst Academy . It was a good school and Emily was proud to be a piece of the pie. She studied Latin, geology, botany, and philosophy. Emily once wrote to a friend about her subjets. "How large they sound, don't they?" She commented on her subjects often. She and four other girls formed a club at school. They talked about teachers and boys. She and her friends were sometimes sad. In those days people could die of simple diseases. Many children died too. Emily often thought about death and God. She wasn't really sure what she believed< But she wanted to figure it out for herself
.     When Emily was sixteen her father sent her to Mount Holyoke, a girls school not to far away from Amerst. At first, Emily liked school, but then some things began to bother her. The teachers wanted all the girls to believe in God exactly the way they did. Emily couldn't do that. She had to find her own way to believe. Emily had to be Emily.
    Emily didn't make as many friends as before either. That was hard.
One winter Emily caught a very bad cold. So her father sent Austin, her older brother, to bring her home. Soon Emily felt better. Home, she learned, was the best place for her. At home, she could be Emily. 
   Emily had plenty to do at home. She liked to bake and work in the garden. Her mother was often sick. Emily cheered up her mother. Emily fussed over her stern, stuffy father. Emily's favorite people were Austin and Vinnie, her brother and sister. When they went away to school Emily missed them. But they both came back. Austin married Sue, one of Emily's friends. For a while, Vinnie was going to get married to, but she didn't . She stayed home. Emily spent time writing letters to friends; but not many poems. She was still learning to write like a poet
.    Then something sad happened. Emily fell in love with the wrong man. Charles Wadsworth already had a wife; he could only be Emily's friend. That was hard for her, but it helped to give Emily the skills to write poetry. One poem, "I'm nobody, who are you?" is probably her most famous poem. After awhile Emily sent some of her poems to Thomas Higginson. He was a important writer. Mr. Higginson thought Emily's poems where interesting. But he didn't think most people would like them. They were too different. Soon Emily decided that only her family and friends would read them while she was alive. But that didn't stop Emily from writing them. In just one year she wrote 366 poems! By the end of her life she had written 1,775 poems. Emily worked so hard at her poems that her eyes began to hurt. She had to go to Boston for eye treatment. Vinnie went with her.
.    As years passed, two things happened. First, Emily started to become a recluse in her home. She wasn't able to do much outside of her home because she couldn't find anywhere else that had anything better to do then writing poems. The second thing that happened was that more and more close relatives died. First her father, then her mother, then her nephew Gib died at age eight. Emily lived three more years, but she was sick most of the time. Vinnie took good care of her. Despite that, on May 15, 1886, Emily Dickinson died. Emily Dickinson was not gone yet though. In fact, she had just begun. As a funeral gift, Vinnie took some of Emily's poems to be published. The public liked them so much, they encouraged Vinnie to find more of them. Thomas Higginson was wrong.

----------


## StormAngel

T.S Elliot-
http://www.kyrene.k12.az.us/schools/...ets/1eliot.GIF

Thomas Sterns Eliot was born in St. Louis, Missouri, on September 26, 1888. He was raised in a family that had distinguished Americans since colonial days. At 18 years of age, T.S. Eliot entered Harvard, after graduating he went abroad. Then he taught in a boys school briefly before spending eight years in Lloyds Bank in London.
   T.S. Eliot inspired the musical Cats in the 1980s from his well-known book Old Possum's Book of Cats. He also wrote "The Love Song of J. Alfred Prufock" in 1915. After 1915, T.S. Eliot wrote such poems as "Portrait of a Lady".

   The Waste Land appeared in 1922. It was considered by many to be his most challenging work. In 1927 Thomas Sterns Eliot became a British subject and was confirmed in the Church of England.

   His essays, "For Lancelot Andrews" (1928) and his poetry, "Four Quartets" (1943) increasingly reflected this association with a traditional culture. "The Rock" (1934), his first drama, was a pageant play. This was followed by "Murder in the Cathedral" (1935), a play dealing with the assassination of Archbishop Thomas a Becket, who was later canonized.

   In 1948, King George VI bestowed the order of Merit on T.S. Eliot, and in that same year he was awarded the Nobel Prize in Literature. On January 4, 1965 Thomas Sterns Eliot died at the age of 76.

----------


## StormAngel

Eugene Field-

http://www.kyrene.k12.az.us/schools/...ets/1field.gif

Eugene Field was an unusual poet. He was one of the few poets who wrote only children's poetry. That is how he got his nickname, The Children's Poet. It all started September 2, 1850, at 634 South Broadway in Saint Louis. That's where and when Eugene Field was born. He had one brother named Roswell, who was one year younger than he, and a sister who died soon after her birth. He and his brother were very close, but very different. Eugene took after their mother, Francis, while Roswell took after their father. Eugene was afraid of the dark while his brother wasn't afraid of anything. Eugene hated studying while Roswell loved it. When the boys were six and five, their mother died. Mr. Field sent them to live with their cousin, Mary French, in Massachusetts until he could take care of them. While living on their cousin's farm, Eugene wrote his first poem . He was nine then, and the poem was about their cousin's dog, Fido. At the age of fifteen, Eugene was shipped off to a small private school in Massachusetts. There were only five boys in the school, and Eugene loved leading the boys in tricks against the master of the school.
   Eugene went on to William's College in Massachusetts. Unfortunately, his father died when he was nineteen and he dropped out after eight months. Next he went to Knox College but dropped out of college after a year. Then he went to the University of Missouri, where his brother was also attending. While there, he met Julia Comstock, who was fourteen. When Julia turned sixteen, she and Eugene married. They had eight children. Two died as babies, another died as a little boy. The remaining five grew up and had long lives.

   While married, Eugene had many jobs. He worked for many newspapers until the Chicago Daily News offered him a job. He wrote a humorous column called "Sharps and Flats". In 1895, Eugene Field died. He had written many poems, and had accomplished everything he had wished to accomplish.

    Eugene Field will be remembered mostly for being a children's poet. Some of his most famous poems are "Wynken, Blynken, and Nod"; "The Duel"; and "Little Boy Blue".

----------


## StormAngel

Robert Frost-
http://www.kyrene.k12.az.us/schools/...ts/12frost.gif

Robert Frost was a great poet. Here is a brief summary of his life. Robert Frost was born on March 26, 1874 in San Francisco, California. When Frost was two years old, his mother fled to Lawrence, Massachusetts, to get away from her husband, who was a drunkard. She stayed there until her second baby was born, Jeannie, Robert's sister. Then they went back to San Francisco on a train. A few years later, Robert's father died, so they took the body to Lawrence to be buried in the family cemetery. By the time he was 11, Robert Frost had crossed the U.S. three times. 
   After this rough beginning, Robert went on to become a great poet. He married Elinor White and had 2 kids. Robert never in truth had any jobs, except being a poet, but he published many poems in his lifetime. Some of them are: The Road not Taken, The Raft of Flowers, The Pasture, and others. Robert also won four Pultizer awards and read The Gift Outright at the inauguration of John. F. Kennedy. He died on January 29, 1963 of a heart attack. He was 88 years old.

"I am not a teacher, but an awakener"- Robert Frost

----------


## StormAngel

Langston Hughes-
http://www.kyrene.k12.az.us/schools/...s/12hughes.GIF

Who was Langston Hughes? What did he do? Langston Hughes was a black poet who made black people who were sad, cheerful. He had a broken family and was partly raised by his grandmother. Still, he became one of the most famous African-American poets.
   Langston Hughes was born in Joplin, Missouri, on February 1, 1902. On the same day Langston was born, his father was very angry because a new law said that no black person could be a lawyer. Langston's father had studied very hard during his school days to be a lawyer, otherwise, he couldn't get a job. So he left the United States and headed for Mexico. There he started his own business. When Langston went to school, he was the only black student in his class. Since he was black, no one wanted to play with him, so he made friends with characters in his books. When Langston was 8 years old, he went to live with his grandmother because his mother can't afford to pay the rent for their house. He used to listen to stories his grandmother told him. His favorite story was about his grandfather, who was killed when fighting for freedom before Langston was born. When Langston was 12 years old, his grandmother died. By then, his mother had married another man, so Langston went to live with them.

   Langston finished grade school in Lincoln, Illinois. He graduated from Central High School in Cleveland, Ohio in 1920. One day, Langston's father asked Langston to visit him. Langston agreed because he needed help to go to college. On the way to Mexico, Langston wrote a poem called "Negro Speaks Of Rivers". It was published in the Crisis  magazine in 1920. His father sent him to study mining engineering at Columbia University in New York. He lived in a nearby city named Harlem. He loved that city because it was filled with black people. He liked it so much that he wrote a poem called "My People" to show how much he loved being black. Langston liked living there, but he didn't like school. Soon he quit school.

   When he was 21 years old, he joined the crew of S.S. West Hesseltine. He was the only one who brought books. One day, in a sudden attempt to leave his troubled past behind, he threw his books overboard. The only book he kept was Walt Whitman's Leaves of Grass. When he was in New York again, Langston worked as a busboy in Washington D.C. at a hotel because at that time, Langston's mother was there, and she wanted to be near him, so Langston moved there in 1925. Once, at the hotel, a very famous poet named Vachel Lindsay was staying at the hotel. So, Langston put some of his poems by Lindsay's dinner plate. Later in the night, many people came to hear Vachel Lindsay read his poems. He read Langston's poems too. He said that he had discovered a new poet. Newspapers and magazines throughout the country wrote about Lindsay's reading. Soon everyone knew about the new black poet, Langston Hughes.

   Langston Hughes died at the age of 65 in New York City from complications of cancer-related surgery.

Here are some answers to questions about Langston's poetry:


Was work published during his lifetime?
Yes, work was published during their lifetime. The first published work by Langston Hughes was printed in The Crisis magazine in 1921 when Langston was only 19 years old.

What influenced his poetry?
What influenced their poetry was because of the fact that his father couldn't find a job in the United States and had to find a job in Mexico because he was a black.

What poetric devices were often used by this poet?
Langston Hughes uses a lot of similes in his poems. Sometimes he uses metaphor and personification.

What is important to remember about Langston Hughes?
One thing to remember about this poet is that Langston Hughes wrote poems describing how good black people are in a big way by using euphemism. Also, he wanted to tell black people not to be sad and to be proud that they're black.

----------


## StormAngel

Henry Wadsworth Longfellow is one of the most famous American poets. People love his poems because they rhyme and sound like songs. Henry was born on February 27, 1807 in Portland, Maine. He was the son of Stephen and Zilpah Longfellow, who was a descendant of John Alden of the Mayflower. Henry's father, Stephen, was a lawyer so Henry was born to a rich family. Henry was very bright and he began school at age three. By the time he was six he was the smartest boy in the school. He was very good at spelling and arithmetic. But Henry loved to write and eventually became very good at it. His Mother enjoyed reading to her young son; Don Quixote was one of Henrys favorite books, along with Washington Irving's Sketch Book. Henry's father wanted him to become a lawyer but after Henry graduated from Bowdoin College in Maine at the age of 19 he wanted to become a professor. But Henry wanted to travel to Europe to study. He followed that dream, but later returned to Bowdoin to become a professor and librarian at age 22. Because of the influence of his travels, he inspired his students to appreciate the literature of Spain, France, Italy, Germany, Nordic, and Icelandic cultures.

    In 1831 Henry married Mary Storer Potter, a former schoolmate. He settled down and started the New England Magazine. He and his wife traveled to Europe, where he studied Swedish, Danish, Finnish, and the Dutch language and literature. Mary died in Rotterdam, Germany, while they were traveling in 1835. 

     The next year Henry began teaching in Harvard. He moved into a room of the famous Craigie House in Cambridge. He wrote the following poem about a clock that stood on the landing of the old house:

"Somewhat back from the village street 
Stands the old-fashioned country seat. 
Across its antique portico
Tall poplar-trees their shadows throw; 
And from its station in the hall 
An ancient timepiece says to all,
'Forever, never!
Neverforever.'"  

In the Craigie House, which later came to be owned by a Nathan Appleton, Henry continued to write poems and books. Seven years later he married Nathans daughter, Frances. This home was filled with love and laughter of their five children. The poem, The Childrens Hour was written at this time. Sadly, Frances died in this house from burns when her gown caught on fire in 1861. 

    In 1847 Longfellow's poem "Evangeline" was published. Many people say "Evangeline" was his best poem. In 1854 he resigned from Harvard to devote his time to his writing. Song of Hiawatha, written in 1855, was also very popular, as it was one of the first poems to reflect the Native American Indian culture. When "The Courtship of Miles Standish" came out in 1857 it sold 25,000 copies on the first day of publication. 

    The next few years were filled with honors and rewards. Longfellow was given an honorary degree at Oxford and Cambridge. He was invited to the House of Windsor by Queen Victoria by request of the Prince of Wales and was a chosen member of the Russian Academy and Spanish Academy. Henry Wadsworth Longfellow -  professor, librarian, , linguist abolitionist and poet - died on March 24, 1882. But the sensation of his poetry is still with us.

----------


## StormAngel

Ogden Nash-
http://www.kyrene.k12.az.us/schools/...oets/1nash.gif

Ogden Nash is one of the few American humorous poets. He became very famous during his life for his funny work. His many poems are loved by both children and adults. I hope that after you read this you will like his poetry as much as I did.
   (Frederic) Ogden Nash was born in Rye, New York, on August 19, 1902 . He went to a school in Newport, Rhode Island. Later he attended Harvard University for one year but left because of family financial problems. He decided to get a job. He became a teacher at his old school in Rhode Island, which was called St. George's School, but quit because of stress from his fourteen-year-old students. Ogden Nash then became a salesman, then an adviser, then an editorial staff worker. Then he became a famous poet. He got to be on radio and television. He died on May 19, 1971,in Baltimore, Maryland. 

   Ogden Nash's strongest style in his writing was humor, but he had many others. One of his techniques was to write some of his lines of uneven lengths. He also misspelled and made up words to make them rhyme and sound humorous, which was strange since he went to Harvard, a very serious school. He often wrote about animals, which I like. It makes poems more interesting. Here is a poem of his:


The Eel
I don't mind eels
Except as meals.


   Nash didn't use many devises, except a lot of humor, which might not really be a device. He really expressed the way he feels about sushi. It makes me get the "laughies." I don't know exactly why he wrote this, but I am guessing he had just eaten an eel which wasn't very good. I like it because I probably wouldnt like it either. I'm glad we have the same opinion.

----------


## StormAngel

Carl Sandburg-
http://www.kyrene.k12.az.us/schools/...ets/12sand.gif

Carl Sandburg was born in Galesburg, Illinois on January 6, 1878. He was the son of Swedish immigrants. He grew up in the fields of Illinois. After the age of thirteen, he dropped out of school and became a day laborer. His numerous odd jobs helped him gain experience as a writer and poet. He then served in Puerto Rico in the Spanish-American war. After the war, he practically forced himself through Lombard College, now known as Knox College. In 1908, he married Lilian Steichen and settled in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. They had three children together. In 1913, he moved to Chicago, where he wrote his first famous poem. Some of the odd jobs he had then were novelist, journalist, children's author, and film critic. He toured the country, not just reading his poems, but also playing the guitar and singing folk songs. 
    His fame as a historian began when he wrote his great six volume biography on Abraham Lincoln. He believed that previous biographies had idealized Lincoln too much. For these he received the Pulitzer Prize. He collected his favorite songs in The American Songbag. He also created countless more novels and poems throughout his lifetime. His collected letters were published in 1968. He was also a member of the American Academy of Arts and Letters and received its gold medal for history in 1952 and later poetry in 1953. He was also awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom in 1964. This great novelist and poet died on July 22, 1967.

    Carl Sandburg's work was famous for it's vigor and style, which was strictly free verse. Much of his work also included alot of imagery, and you could picture what he was trying to say. When he wrote editorials for the Chicago Daily News, he also completed Cornhuskers, Smoke and Steel, and Good Morning, America. All of his books also expressed an optimism for the United States, which was greatly appreciated. He wrote many poems about his city, Chicago, and one of those made him famous. He enjoyed American themes the most. Some of his other works include: Steichen the Photographer, Home Front Memo, a novel called Remembrance Rock, a treasury of his poetry appropriately named Complete Poems which won a Pulitzer Prize, his autobiography Always the Young Strangers, and his children's book Rootabaga Stories. He was commonly influenced by his experiences as a farmer and city dweller. One poem of his I particularly liked was as follows:


Pearl Cobwebs
Pearl cobwebs in the windy rain,
in only a flicker of wind, 
are caught and lost and never known again.
A pool of moonshine comes and waits,
but never waits long; the wind picks up,
loose gold like this and is gone.

A bar of steel sleeps and looks slant-eyed
on the pearl cobwebs, the pools of moonshine;
sleeps slant- eyed a million years,
sleeps with a coat of rust, a vest of moths,
a shirt of gathering sod and loam.

The wind never bothers. . . a bar of steel.
The wind picks only. . . pearl cobwebs. . .
    pools of moonshine.


    There were many different poetry techniques Carl Sandburg used in this particular poem. As it is free verse, there is no rhyme scheme, but parts of it have a queer rhythm to it. For example: "looks slant eyed" and "pools of moonshine" almost rhymes. The last two lines in particular gives it a slow, quiet mood. I believe it is the periods in particular that make it slow and give it a slow, ancient mood. The phrase "pools of moonshine" has assonance with the long o's. When I read this poem, it gave me a sort of mysterious feel. Cobwebs and moonshine and wind give it a magic air, and the moonshine in particular makes it almost black magic. An obvious technique that he commonly used is personification, in this poem in "the wind never bothers" and "steel sleeps slant-eyed". With that line comes another poetic method: alliteration. That phrase, in fact, is a near tongue- twister. There are also many s's and w's, almost implying it should be read in a whisper. The poem is in third person. Carl Sandburg actually did many first AND third person poems, I believe. Carl Sandburg had much experience with cities, and I can almost imagine myself on a street corner at midnight looking at what he describes. The reason I say city street corner at midnight, I myself do not know. Perhaps it is because a bar of steel would not be found in the country, and next to a street curb is the most sheltered place in a city. Perhaps it is because I can visualize golden pools best on a gray concrete street with a streetlight shining on it. I do not know. But I do know that I love the way this poem makes me feel. Perhaps he wrote it because he actually saw a bar of steel on the street, with cobwebs that were once attached to it being blown away. Maybe it was raining and a streetlight was shining on the water just right to give it a golden glow. Maybe he just made it up out of his head! Who knows? Finally, I also saw a metaphor when he re-describes his pools of moonshine as loose gold. Of the numerous poems I read, this is my favorite. But I also enjoyed the ones that follow:

----------


## StormAngel

Robert Louis Stevenson-
http://www.kyrene.k12.az.us/schools/...ts/1steven.gif

 "Do I look sick?" asked Robert Louis Stevenson to his worried wife, Mrs. Fanny Osbourne. He had had a stroke and soon died. It was Dec. 3, 1894 and he was at the young age of 44. His life was very unusual. His childhood was not at all like a typical child's life. He suffered a bad sickness of lung disease. He spent most of his childhood sick and in bed. He was not able to attend a regular school because of his sickness. Yet he was very bright and a gifted storyteller. He wrote many books and one book of poems called A Child's Garden of Verses. He wrote poems about simple child like things, such as their play, manners, sleeping, meals, and so on. Yet I think that since he never got to enjoy the regular life of a child he made them up and wrote them down as poems. 
    When Robert Louis Stevenson grew older he went to Edinburgh University. He tried to take engineering but soon it became clear that his condition could not handle being a engineer. He tried out for law and later admitted that he didn't like law. So he decided to do what he loved the most, writing.

    Robert Louis Stevenson married Mrs. Fanny Osbourne. She was divorced and had two children because she was divorced. They soon became Robert's step children. Their family traveled a great deal searching for a place with a climate that fit Robert's condition. 

    Robert's childhood mostly influenced his writing because he missed out on a lot of it so he liked to think about what he would have done. Robert mostly wrote rhyming poems. In his writing was much personification and a metaphors and similes.

----------


## StormAngel

Walt Whitman-
http://www.kyrene.k12.az.us/schools/...s/1whitman.gif

Walt Whitman is one of the world's most famous poets. What is memorable about his writing is that he usually doesn't rhyme, yet, he can still make a poem sound just as well. He became well skilled at writing when he was younger, and he wrote for newspapers. Walter lived with a family of eleven. He was involved with many democratic activities.
    Walt Whitman was born in 1819, near Huntington, Long Island, New York. Walt Whitman lived with a family of eleven. Walt was the second oldest. His fathers name was Walter Whitman. His mother's name was Louisa Van Velsor Whitman. Walt attended a public school until he was eleven. That was the last of formal schooling for him. For a brief time, Walt was an office boy for a physician and then he helped in a law firm. His next job was an apprentice to a printer. In the printing office, Walt learned how to spell, punctuate and acquired the rudiments of prose style.

   When Walt Whitman was younger, he use to write for his own newspaper called, "Long Islander." He only kept it going for about one year though. Working with newspapers before he started his own, Walt learned how to use the equipment needed for the making of newspapers.

   Walt was active with many political activities. One of the activities was when the U. S. A. was having a war with Mexico in the middle 1800s. Walt Whitman loved to write poems about Abraham Lincoln. He was also furious at Lincoln's assassin, John Wilkes Boothe, because Abraham had been a good president. Nobody could ever be just like Abraham.

   Walt Whitman once wrote a poem so strange, no publisher would publish it. That didn't stop Walt. He decided to publish the poem himself with some other poems so he could make a book. He called the book Leaves Of Grass.

    "I think Whitman's poetry flows and sounds very beautiful when put together and read aloud. Walt Whitman is one of the world's best poets. I'm always going to remember Walter for his friendship with Abe. He didn't really know Abe personally but acted as if he did. He would have do anything to bring Abe to life. Even if he had to lose his own.

----------

